# Butter Will Not Break



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

I skimmed the cream off a gallon of raw milk this morning. Got about 3/4 pint. I let that sit out until it got to be between 55 and 60 degrees, poured it into a quart mason jar, put a lid on it and let the kids go to work shaking. It came up into a nice whipped cream in the first ten minutes or so and then just... never broke. It would get kind of globby at some points but nothing more. We had nice whipped cream for probably 45 minutes and it just would not break. 

I tried adding ice. Nada. 

I tried draining the "buttermilk" in case I'd accidentally gotten milk in there. Nothing. 

I tried putting it on the stand mixer instead of shaking. 20 minutes of mixing and still nothing. 

We have the thickest, most luxurious whipped cream known to man but it will just not break into butter. What went wrong? Is there anyway to rectify it? I put the whipped cream into the fridge for the time being.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Jar may have been to full, cream to cool or not "dashing" the cream against the sides of the jar hard enough. Put a marble in the jar next time or use a larger plastic container....James


----------



## ashleep (Apr 11, 2009)

I had that happen when I first started making butter. Your cream is too cold.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I have a confession.

I take raw cream straight from the fridge and work it in my KitchenAid with the balloon whisk. It takes awhile for it to break but it does it every time, and I get beautiful yellow butter. I usually do it in half gallon batches though.


----------



## luv2farm (Feb 15, 2008)

ashleep said:


> I had that happen when I first started making butter. Your cream is too cold.




I agree......too cold


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Not that I know much about it yet.. but isn't same day cream too fresh to make butter?


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I use next day butter. I like it cold and fresh. It makes a very sweet butter, much like Land O Lakes unsalted.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Always the next day. Goats milk....James


----------

